# Can you buy lye in the grocery store still?



## VA_artist (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello,

It has been a while since I made soap. I always bought Red Devil lye in the grocery store, but they don't seem to carry it any more. I live in Virginia. Does anyone know of a place I can find lye? (I would rather not order it online, if possible.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 18, 2011)

I just put in an order over the internet with the Lye Guy. Buy 6- 32 oz bottles and one is free. They are only $5.25 a bottle. I paid over $14.00 for one at Lowe's. Do you have a Lowe's in your area?


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 18, 2011)

I go to Ace Hardware but not every Ace has it.  I found two that do though.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2011)

Ace hardware has it, it is Rooto brand. $4.99 a lb at mine.


----------



## azimuth (Dec 18, 2011)

I get mine at Tru Value for 4.89 a bottle.


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 18, 2011)

Some Ace Hardware stores only keep it in the back due to regulations so you might have to ask if they have 100% Lye.


----------



## VA_artist (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, you guys are great! Thank you!


----------



## krissy (Dec 18, 2011)

i get mine at piggly wiggly for $2.49 lb.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

VA_artist said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> It has been a while since I made soap.




Yepper...it's been close to 5-6 yrs that it got pulled from shelves cause it's used to cook meth. 

As the others have said, what you use now is Rooto 100% Lye and Ace Hardware carries it. If you don't see it, ask and they can order it for you. It's just like using Red Devil....I never noticed a difference. I had my local Farm & Ranch store order it for me. Last year it was reasonable at $3.89/16 oz. This year they switched suppliers and it jumped to $6.60/16 oz. Ordered my supply this year from AceHardwareOutlet.com and with shipping it was still $25 cheaper!
IDLaura


----------



## nebetmiw (Dec 18, 2011)

Lowes and home depot carry it.


----------



## G. Man (Dec 18, 2011)

I found that buying it on-line is only cost effective if you buy a bunch, in order to get free shipping. I'm in Idaho, and everywhere I looked, wanted to charge more for the shipping than the actual sodium hydroxide. 

I found it at Lowes, and is the Roebic crystal drain opener. $12 for 2lbs

Home depot does not carry it in my area. 

At the local True Value they have... Household 100% lye Drain Opener. $4.50 for 1lb


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

G. Man said:
			
		

> I found that buying it on-line is only cost effective if you buy a bunch, in order to get free shipping. I'm in Idaho, and everywhere I looked, wanted to charge more for the shipping than the actual sodium hydroxide.
> 
> I found it at Lowes, and is the Roebic crystal drain opener. $12 for 2lbs
> 
> ...



Howdy!
Where in Idaho are you? I'm just west of Twin Falls. 

D & B (Farm/Ranch store) changed suppliers, ordered & got in the Roebic Lye at $6.60/16 oz....a case of 12 would have run me $79.20!!! I backed out and ordered Rooto lye online at $2.49/16oz plus shipping. With the shipping, I got a case of 12 Rooto for $4.07/16 oz and it came right to the house & I didn't have to go to Twin Falls!

If there is a True Value in Twin (haven't seen one...just Ace), I might get 1 or 2 in an emergency, but ordering it online, for me, is still cheaper. 

If you're in my area & need some, I still have 8 containers left.
IDLaura


----------



## G. Man (Dec 19, 2011)

> Howdy!
> Where in Idaho are you? I'm just west of Twin Falls.
> 
> D & B (Farm/Ranch store) changed suppliers, ordered & got in the Roebic Lye at $6.60/16 oz....a case of 12 would have run me $79.20!!! I backed out and ordered Rooto lye online at $2.49/16oz plus shipping. With the shipping, I got a case of 12 Rooto for $4.07/16 oz and it came right to the house & I didn't have to go to Twin Falls!
> ...



Hello, I'm north of Boise in Payette  Glad you found somewhere on-line to get it cheaper. Where did you order it from? I'm still doing small batches so I'm content buying it at the hardware store for now, but will eventually want to buy in bulk. Here's a pretty good deal also.... http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... ade/Detail  And I believe it's free shipping.


----------



## paillo (Dec 20, 2011)

i'm in virginia too. my local ace hardware doesn't carry it, but the mom and pop hardware stores do -- i get mine at a Do-It-Best hardware store for $4.39 for 16 oz. it's rooto household lye brand. they carry it just for me


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2011)

Essentials Depot - free shipping when you order 10lbs.  Comes in 5-2lb bottles.  $35.99.  Just ordered myself.  Good deal if you are out west and shipping eats your lunch and you're not ready for the big 32 pounder special.

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... ade/Detail


----------



## Groborax (Dec 21, 2011)

*roebic lye?*

I bought some roebic drain cleaner years ago when the red devil first disappeared, but it seemed like my batches of soap did funny...expanded and overflowed.  I wondered if this stuff is different than red devil.  

Does anyone use Roebic drain cleaner successfully?  I still have a few bottles of it, but am wary of the volcano problem.

Lillian
NC


----------

